# Professional and Educational Organizations > Professional and Educational Organizations Discussion Forum >  OAA/SEOC joint meeting

## Diane

Let me try this again without the LOGOS and see if it will upload.


I'm attaching a copy of a MS Word document that will give an overview of the joint Opticians Associaiton of America/SouthEastern Opticians Conference meeting to be held in Atlanta, Georgia on July 11 - 14, 2002. There will be 66 hours of education, featuring 18 speakers, in addition to other meetings and events. This attachment is a short version, but should be downloadable to anyone who has MS Word. 

For information on the National meeting, please contact OAA at 800-443-8997.

Diane

----------


## Diane

The OAA has placed the registration form on their website.  You may go there to register online for the national meeting in Atlanta, in July.

http://www.oaa.org./tradeshows/oaa/2002/index.htm

Diane

----------

